# Update--pictures added of Sheba/udder and behind



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

My boer cross Sheba was acting a little more friendly and I saw that she was sunken in around her tail head and in her flanks...this doe is not friendly so I had to catch her and put her in my kidding stall. I am hoping she can hold off a little bit. Her udder isn't full yet but I felt a baby move a little and it was kicking too. I was kind of hugging her and felt her tense up in her belly. How close do you think she is??? This will be her first kidding with me and I have only had her for 2 weeks....I am really excited!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't have one ready until 1-1-08. :wink:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know the due date on this particular doe because they pasture breed and don't write down dates...I could tell by her udder formation that she would be due within the next month so I had a little bit of a warning. What do you think by her signs????


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

She is laying down now. She has made a 'nest'...not sure of her pattern but this seems to be normal labor behavior in my experience thus far.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I would say soon.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

oh man - another night of not sleeping waiting for your babies!!! Hopefully she has them soon!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope for babies soon...I will not get much sleep tonight either. She is now stretching a bit and putting her tail up...we'll see....hoping for twins...buckling and doeling....or twin doelings.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how exciting Alyssa I say before the end of the day you will have kids.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Go Sheba!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Sounds very much like yours will go next! How exciting!! Nesting, pawing, being restless are all good signs. The sunken in around the tail head is also great, that means the ligaments are gone. I felt Rose's doeling move before she kidded so that's good too! Good luck!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Just another update...her udder has almost doubled in size from earlier. She isn't restless yet but I am still checking on her. I can almost touch my thumb and finger around her tail..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ooooo I am so excited for you. are you sitting out in the barn just watching her?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh man! We are getting there~

What breed is she???


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she said boer cross. I believe she was one of the goats she got in a trade for her buck


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohhhh - I see! Cool - can't wait to see babies. I am having a hard time working on my final project when there are babies coming~


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW! She sounds very close an udder doubling in size and no ligaments.....could be ANYTIME!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I know...I am so excited..I am checking on her about every hour...I won't be going back out until 9 or 9:30 our time so it will be another 3 hours until I go back out. Stacey, You are 100% correct...I am just so happy!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

OK - that means I can get some homework done and not panic on missing it!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

yep...go ahead and get some work done...I will still keep everyone posted.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Tell her to wait till 3:45 tomorrow.That way I won't miss anything.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

my cousin wants to see her kid also so about 4:30 tomorrow our time would be awesome!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

That woulb be about 5:30 here.Even better!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes a doubled udder is even better!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

the last time I was out there....her udder was firm, not mushy like earlier today...that was about 6:30 here


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - girly you can do it!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I know I said 9 or 9:30 but I couldn't take it anymore. There were no changes but I felt a baby kick up near her udder and her leg. I am not sure what that means if it means anything.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

oh man Alyssa - I think we have a long night ahead of us!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

me too...:roll:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison, Do you think she is close?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh more babies! I hope she'll have 'em soon!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that kick is agood sign


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope so...I thought the location was a good sign of them moving into position.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am off to bed...it is 10pm here and there still aren't any changes...I don't know when I will be up again to check on her since I don't think she will kid for another day or so...I will let you all know how the night went in the morning.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Any updates???


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Nothing has changed yet...she is still the same as she was at 6:30 last night. Her udder does seem to be slowly filling though. I am going to go back out around 12 to let her out to run for a little while. She won't have any other goats wiht her because it is really hard to catch her when she is with another goat. I have some pics of her udder from last night and this morning and then some behind pics so everyone can tell me what they think.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, I was sure hoping to wake up to babies this morning!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

me too!!

Here are 2 pics of her udder last night about 6:30


















These are this morning's udder pics...not very good because my cousin helped me with the first 2...she had to hold the doe!!


















And here are 2 behind pics from this morning.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Her udded doesn't look full or strutted and no goo on the behind.
I think you have a bit before some kids.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah you have a bit left to go with her


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I think the same myself...I am still keeping her locked up for the time being until she kids...I let her out earlier and I do plan to let her out for fresh air....she is getting better about coming to me...she is starting to follow me now.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes you've got a while. From those pics I'd guess anywhere from a couple weeks to well over a month. She's looking good though! My guess is a single too.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

She could be having a single. I just wish she wouldn't have lost her ligs yet. This is driving me insane!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I let her back out with the herd but I am monitoring her.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is a a good idea. I would say you have a bit to go also. i would say about a week. Just watch her as you already know. 
Keep us updated.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

It doesn't look like she's too close, considering her udder hasn't grown any but she is going to go soon! Good luck!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I know...I was a little disappointed but she hasn't made any changes and until I see changes, I won't be checking on her....silly girl needs her ligs back :roll:


----------

